# EOS-M WITH EF 85 MM F/ 1.2 L MK II



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, When we use This Tiny / Awesome EOS-M with Canon Big Lens, It is very difficult to handle the Tiny Camera in our hand.
Yes, For me, I buy Fotodiox Pro($ 50 US Dollars) All metal Black Camera Hand grip special for EOS-M, Plus I have 25 years old Canon Grip GR-100TP ( for my Old Film Canon T50, T70 and T90) = Perfected for Handle big Canon Lenses.
Here are the Photos of my Equipments.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Camera-Mirrorless-Digital-Battery/dp/B00GXLWAZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386524056&sr=8-1&keywords=Fotodiox+Pro%2C+All+Metal+Black+Camera+Hand+Grip+for+Canon+EOS+M+%28EF-M%29+Mirrorless+Digital+Camera+with+Battery+Access


----------



## fsgray (Jan 24, 2014)

With that heavy lens, wouldn't you want to mount the tripod grip the adapter instead of the camera body?


----------



## ocabj (Jan 24, 2014)

fsgray said:


> With that heavy lens, wouldn't you want to mount the tripod grip the adapter instead of the camera body?



That's what I did.


----------



## surapon (Jan 24, 2014)

fsgray said:


> With that heavy lens, wouldn't you want to mount the tripod grip the adapter instead of the camera body?




Thanks for your comment, Dear Friend fsgray.
Because If I use that Canon Grip, I must remove the Lens adaptor Tripods Hole out.
But you are right, If I use the Big Canon Lens with out Canon Hand grip, I use Tripods at the Lens adaptor Mount.
Have a great Friday.
Surapon


----------



## scyrene (Jan 25, 2014)

I've tried this lens/body combination. It's definitely unbalanced and awkward, but still cool. However, it's not the killer 'night out candid shots' option I dreamed of before I got the EOS-M. For controlled environments only, I'd say; it does make me want either the EF-M 22mm f/2 or the EF 35mm f/2 IS though. PS I agree with mounting the tripod on the adaptor, not the body.


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

scyrene said:


> I've tried this lens/body combination. It's definitely unbalanced and awkward, but still cool. However, it's not the killer 'night out candid shots' option I dreamed of before I got the EOS-M. For controlled environments only, I'd say; it does make me want either the EF-M 22mm f/2 or the EF 35mm f/2 IS though. PS I agree with mounting the tripod on the adaptor, not the body.



Dear Friend scyrene.
Yes, This Monster 85 mm L Lens is for the Full Size DSLR, Special 1DS, to get the Best Balance in Handle by big hands like us, you and me.
But, Some times, EOS-M is very helpful when we need this Tiny awesome Babe.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------

